# Hitch alignment ideas



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Have been looking for a decent system to aid in hitching up the trailer especially while alone. there seems to be a lot of different hitch alignment products offered for sale.

from what I see the EZ Hitch looks good , also some of the magnetic ideas look to be quite useable. I even see one with a mirror to show you the hitch alignment.

What do you use and what changes would you do to improve it?

Carl :10220:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

The only problem I see with the easy hitch at least for me anyways is that I would need three of them for the three types of balls that I tow with.

I have seen the magnetic ones at the RV shows, the ones with the poles on them and they seem to be pretty good and portable.

Although I dont have them yet they would get my vote simply for the above stated reason, if you only ever two your TT then the EZ Hitch is really cool


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

EZ Hitch may be okay on a PUP, but my TT jack doesn't have a wheel on it. I could use it for the boat, though.

I use the yellow poles - easy enough.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Csinns,

I use the magnetic ones with the ball. In my case I only need one since when the ball is aligned with the TV spare tire, - the coupler is right over the ball.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Its great to get feedback from those who have experience 
I think I will go with magnetic poles as well as I have a couple trailers ( utility and TT ) and this looks simpler 

on another note I wonder if its possible to change /adjust my user name 

it was supposed to be CS_in_NS but the server changed it to all lower case and no lines . if I can't its no big deal. 

Carl S in NS


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

csinns said:


> on another note I wonder if its possible to change /adjust my user name
> 
> it was supposed to be CS_in_NS but the server changed it to all lower case and no lines . if I can't its no big deal.
> 
> Carl S in NS


PM ctfortner
RV Forum - CamperCommunity.com - View Profile: ctfortner

I know us Mods cannot change usernames but he may be able to help you as an Admin :thumbup1: :10220:


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks  Thought it over and its no problem  

Carl S in NS


----------

